# Was ist das ?



## timboy88888 (16. Februar 2014)

Hi ich mir ein neues LED Monitor gekauft aber ich habe im Menü gesehen unter Mode eine Photo,Game,Movie,Standart und sRGB was ist das und was ist Senseye ich habe ein benq GL2450. 

Was mich Intressiert ist was sRGB und Senseye.

Mfg  timboy88888

P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Kartoschka (16. Februar 2014)

Moin Senseye ist ein System das den LED's befiehlt nicht mehr zu Flackern, dadurch solln bei langen Zeiten am PC die Augen nicht so schnell ermüden.

MfG 
Kartoschka


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. Februar 2014)

sRGB: sRGB
Senseye: BenQ: Neue Displays mit LED-Technologie - News - CHIP

Quellen: Wikipedia/ chip.de


----------



## timboy88888 (16. Februar 2014)

und braucht man sRGB beim Zocken ?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2014)

Nein brauchst du nicht.
Und wenn du du mal die Herstellerseite zu deinem Monitor bemüht hättest, könntest du dir ein paar Fragen schon selber beantworten.


----------

